# Incident to billing



## sbreaker (Sep 8, 2008)

Can a physician bill "incident to" another physician in a hospital setting?  Furhter, can a physician bill "incident to" another physician in a hospital setting for procedures?  I am having a rather heated debate with our established vs. new providers.  Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 8, 2008)

Incident to is for NON PHYSICIAN PROVIDERS, not other physicians.  Are you talking about new physicians to your practice and how to bill the services they perform prior to full credentialing?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 8, 2008)

"Incident to" does not apply to hospital setting.

“Incident to” services are defined as those services that are furnished incident to physician professional services in the physician's office (whether located in a separate office suite or within
an institution) or in a patient's home.


http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/SE0441.pdf


----------



## renifejn (Sep 9, 2008)

IF in the inpatient setting the APN writes a note and then the physician writes a linking statement to the note-- is that billable under the physician's number?  (like resident-attending rules)


----------

